# Changing name



## Elfarmari (Feb 14, 2002)

*question about changing name*

I'm not sure where to ask this, so here it is. I was wondering whether it is possible to change the name I am registered as or if not, how I can delete this identity and create a new one. Thanks!


----------



## David Pence (Feb 25, 2002)

If someone wants to change their name, just e-mail me from the account you created the account with, and I'll change it.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

this question may sound stupid but, how do yuo change your profile?


----------



## Beorn (Mar 17, 2002)

Click UserCP at the top, and then on that page, there is a bunch of things going across the top that say My vB Home, Edit Profile, Edit Options, Edit Password, Edit Buddy List, Edit Ignore List, and Private Messages. Click Edit Profile, make the changes you want, then click Submit.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 9, 2002)

*How Long?*

How long does it take to have a name changed? I sent an e-mail to the webmaster last Friday or Saturday and was wondering what the time frame would be.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 10, 2002)

I rather like your name shiloh53, is it based on the dog movie that I remember?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 10, 2002)

No, No, No! It's my actual first name. I was born before the dog movie came out. The number was my football number in high school.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 11, 2002)

Shiloh. That's a great name! 
I thought about changing my user name here, but it would be too confising to people to call me something like 'Anarion' instead of the familiar 'Pontifex'. Anarion is a great name though, I wish I could patent it so nobody else could steal it..


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 11, 2002)

It's not that great. My last name also starts with a Sh and is considered a first name. It's really confusing and I alwasy get called by my last name.

I wanted to change my user name to something more Tolkien. When I first signed up I didn't think it was that big of a deal to have a Tolkienesque name, but now I want one.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Pontifex, there's a little thing under your username called a 'Custom User Title'. It is a truly wonderful thing and perhaps you may want to put Anarion underneath your username! LOL! By the way Shiloh, that a cool name, why the 53 on the end?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 12, 2002)

The 53 was my football number in high school. I put it on the end of my usernames because the name without it is usually taken.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Good idea!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 16, 2002)

i would change my user name....but my whole rp character is built around it...and its kinda fun!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh Goldberry344... you're so well known!


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

How does one change the little name under your username?


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

I mean changing the word 'Member' into something else.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 28, 2002)

You need 100 posts first.
Then you go to 'User CP', and edit your profile.


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

So a new link pops up when you get 100?


----------



## Aerin (Apr 28, 2002)

It's not a new link, it's merely the option to change your "custom user status". Once you reach 100 posts, you can choose to change your title or to leave it as it will be.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

once u have changed it can u change it again


----------



## Beorn (May 4, 2002)

YUS! That's a cross between Yes and Yup...

Anyway, once you hit 100, you can change your Custom User Title, or as some have called it, CUT.

Click UserCP up near the top...Then go to Edit Profile (which is near the top too, just not as high as UserCP)

Scroll down until you see the pic in the attachment, and you'll be able to change it. But, it only appears after 100 posts.

(Sorry about the bmp, I only have MS Paint on this computer...)


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 4, 2002)

tom_bombadil- what do you mean by that?

Hey I was curious, I've forgotton how many posts you need to customize your own status. How many?


----------

